# Cat sneezing and pooping please help!!



## victoria88881 (Apr 21, 2010)

Please can someone offer advice, my kitten has been with me for 2 weeks and after about 3 days started sneezing and everytime he does it he sprays mucus everywhere, the vet has checked him and given me some antibiotics but we have nearly completed the course and its no better. To top it off he also has very runny stools and when he sneezes he sometimes passes wind and a little bit of poop comes out.... Its driving me insane as im always cleaning something up.... Were going back to the vets again tom but if anyone can offer advice i would really appreciate it!!!
Victoria


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

could be cat flu or the stress of moving to a new home.
also the pooing could be you are feeding the kitten different food to what the breeder has and this can make them loose.
find out what the kitten was fed by the breeder.
also is this kitten a moggy or pedigree, if pedigree and has had injections could be a reaction to this.
if the antibiotics are not working then that would suggest viral infection to me or just not the right antibiotic, has the vet taken a swab of the mucas or done any blood tests?.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Anti-biotics can kill the good bacteria in the digestive system so this could affect his poops, maybe you could try giving him a probiotic like Diarsanyl or prokolin


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

GreyHare said:


> Anti-biotics can kill the good bacteria in the digestive system so this could affect his poops, maybe you could try giving him a probiotic like Diarsanyl or prokolin


I use prokolin once a day for one of mine - its really good at promoting good bacterial growth in their gut, it would prob help the OPs kitty... get it from petmeds... its half the price of the vets.


----------

